# Durolast consequential damage claim



## Enzothecommercialroofer (Oct 18, 2021)

I’ve heard different things, but mostly that they try to disclaim these situations by telling the owner that they need to file with their insurance company. I also heard there is a pot of money that they collect through guarantee fee’s & once it’s gone, it’s gone. I’m not saying this is fact, but I am very curious if any Durolast contractors have actually made any type of claim (even for leaks, hail, etc) & what the response was. One of the school districts is having a major issue with Durolast actually standing behind their warranty & are about to drop them from the spec entirely (huge district). But I want to know the real life way they handle claims before I speak to them again.
The district feels like they were sold a bill of goods & that durolast is a sales organization that happens to do roofing rather than the other way around. They came in a did a little demo on how strong their scrim was, etc. I’m not sure what this was supposed to prove b/c in three years the Roofs were destroyed with hail damage.

thanks


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Personally not a fan of duro-last as a company, I tried to become a certified installer for them at one time because the building plans called for a Duro-Last roof however the company blew me off because they already had enough certified installers for their product in my area. I would definitely consider them a "sales" based company. I can't speak for the quality of their product but like most manufacturers the dollar supersedes everything else. My advice would be to go directly thru a very reputable roofing company and allow them to choose the product. Roofing contractors who have been in the game for a long time know which products work and which ones don't.


----------

